# Issue with engine/transmission on new 2017 Diesel Cruze



## IndyDieselCruze (Dec 3, 2017)

I just bought a 2017 Diesel Cruze Sedan Auto a month ago and have 2500 miles on it. Recently I noticed a ticking sound coming from under the car I think. It happens even when in Park and you can really hear it when you are up against a building. This noise happens even when both the engine and transmissions are warmed up and its been driven for 20 miles. 
Is this normal and I'm overreacting or a serious issue I should see a mechanic for?


----------



## Duramax_7 (Nov 26, 2015)

It’s the DEF injector. Completely normal - nothing to worry about.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Hope you have great luck with your diesel. I have a 15 ctd with 51k and it’s been a great car so far.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Welcome to the forum. Hope you have great luck with your diesel. I have a 15 ctd with 51k and it’s been a great car so far.


I thought for a second you'd bought a new one.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I thought for a second you'd bought a new one.


I have looked and driven a 17 Diesel, happy with what I have and driving a lot. It seems like a better decision to just drive what I have and enjoy. If I stop driving so much, I may look at something else.


----------

